# HUGE contractor and tradesmen opportunity for driving sales!!!!



## cichlidfreak (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all I'm new to the site so I thought I would see how many self employed contractors are on here. 

I own and operate a contractors hub for any and all tradesmen in the lower mainland with huge advertising both Web based and mail outs. 

If you have a company and are tiered of dealing with customer and rather just work and get paid your asking price every time then shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in with all the details.


----------

